# Second Oldest Church In CEBU!!!



## gregie27 (Aug 22, 2009)

_St. Catherine Church, was named after the towns patron saint, St. Catherine of Alexandria, in whose honor the people of Carcar celebrate the yearly fiesta every 25th of November. St. Catherines Church is the second oldest church in Cebu.

The church of St. Catherine of Alexandria is already 124 years old and is among the great wonder and treasure of the town. It is not clear in the history records as to who built the church but it must be observed that the Augustinian friars were in charge of the parishes from San Nicolas up to Tañon and from then on._

*ST. CATHERINE OF ALEXANDRIA*
ISO 50 l 17mm l f22 l (1/8) of a sec l CPL






CC ARE ALWAYS WELCOME​


----------



## gregie27 (Aug 22, 2009)

*ENTER NOW*
ISO 50 l 17mm l f22 l (1/6) of a sec l CPL


----------



## gregie27 (Aug 22, 2009)

*ALTAR*
ISO 50 l 17mm l f22 l 30" l CPL



​


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 23, 2009)

Love your threads. I feel like I'm visiting these beautiful places with you. And I don't usually say anything because your photos are very nice.

Today, however, I have a comment about the 1st one. I would have tried hard to get the camera higher so as to lessen the wide angle distortion. The way that this is shot gives the feeling of the church falling back.


----------



## gregie27 (Aug 23, 2009)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Love your threads. I feel like I'm visiting these beautiful places with you. And I don't usually say anything because your photos are very nice.
> 
> Today, however, I have a comment about the 1st one. I would have tried hard to get the camera higher so as to lessen the wide angle distortion. The way that this is shot gives the feeling of the church falling back.



thanks a lot cloud walker! i appreciate your inputs. yeah i could go back a little but there's a big statue already behind me so that's the farthest i can go

just to share guys. According to one friend of mine (photog aswell) there's crazy banging going on the sky for the 1st and 2nd image. I thought its just my screen.. how could this happen? Processing the image in PS cs4 i didn't see it or the banding wasn't visible at all. But after uploading it to flickr it's already evident. Pls advice guys thanks alot!


----------



## dave196 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey gregie 27.
The tilt problem is easy to fix in photoshop, using perspective and scale tools under edit>transform.
Heres my edit (hope you don't mind!)


----------



## gregie27 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi dave thanks for edit. i don't mind it at all haha:lmao: will bookmark your advice. thanks again! cheers1:thumbup:


----------

